# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή zebra finches 2016!

## CaptainChoco

Παρόλο που ο Μάρτιος μπήκε λίγο συννεφιασμένος, ξεκινήσαμε δειλά δειλά και εμείς την φετινή προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής μας! Παρόλο που πέρσυ δεν είχε πάει και πολύ καλά η όλη απόπειρα, αποφάσισα φέτος να μοιραστώ αυτό το ταξίδι μαζί σας από το ξεκίνημα του, με όλες τις χαρές και τις λύπες του!!! 

*Διατροφική προετοιμασία* (όχι υπερβολές στο αυγό και την αυγοτροφή καθώς μπορεί να παχύνουν): Αυγοτροφή Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά, αυγό βραστό, λαχανικάκια: μπρόκολο, σέσκουλο, ρόκα, καρότο, κόκκινη πιπεριά και γενικά ότι υπάρχει σε πρασινάδα που τους αρέσει πολύ, σουπιοκόκκαλο πάντα διαθέσιμο! 
*Χώρος διαμονής:* 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα 
*Προετοιμασία χώρου:* Ψέκασμα κλουβιών και ντέξιον (εν απουσία των πτηνών) με icon 
*Φωλίτσες:* Ξύλινη και ψάθινη μέχρι να επιλέξουν τι προτιμούν, μετά αφαιρώ όποια δεν έχουν στρώσει 
*Υλικό φωλιάς:* Κοκοφοίνικας και βαμβάκι προς το παρόν



Πρώτο ζευγαράκι Ερμής και Άρτεμις (pied):   

 

Δεύτερο ζευγαράκι Μίλτος (split Chestnut Flanked White) και Ελούν (CFW): 

 

Τρίτο ζευγαράκι Ανζού (normal gray) και Κοτομπουκιά (split Black Cheek): 

 


Προς το παρόν το μόνο ζευγαράκι που βιάστηκε να ετοιμάσει φωλίτσα είναι όπως βλέπετε ο Ανζού ο οποίος την έστρωσε γρήγορα γρήγορα και κοιμήθηκαν μέσα σήμερα. Επέλεξε την ψάθινη οπότε σήμερα αφαίρεσα την ξύλινη για να μην γεννήσουν τα μισά εκεί, τα μισά εδώ και τα μίσα....στο ταβάνι! γιατί ικανά τα έχω  ::  

Δύο από τις τρεις ξύλινες φωλίτσες είναι προίκα του Μίλτου που μου έστειλε ο Μάριος και πολύ τον ευχαριστώ ελπίζω κάποιο από όλα τα ζευγάρια να τις τιμήσει και να μην διαλέξουν όλα ψάθινη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα ζουζούνια ετοιμάζονται !!!!!  :Youpi: 
Άντε Κωνσταντίνα μου με το δεξί αυτή η χρονιά και γεμάτη μωράκια στο κλαρί εύχομαι !!  ::   :Bird1: 
Καταπληκτικό περιβάλλον και υγιέστατα πουλιά , εύχομαι δεδομένη επιτυχία !  :: 

Καλή συνέχεια ! :Anim 25:

----------


## lagreco69

Τι γινετε εδω ..  :Love0034: 

Κωνσταντινα καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο !!! τα εχεις ολα πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα. 

Ειναι πανεμορφα τα μικρα σου , θελω και εγω !!! 

Ανυπομονουμε για την συνεχεια !!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Κωνσταντινα καλη αρχη  να εχουν υγεια γονεις και μικρουλια.

----------


## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο Κωνσταντινα και ομορφες στιγμες να ζησουν τα μικρουλια σου !!!!

----------


## wild15

Ευχομαι σε σενα και στις φατσουλες σου ολα να πανε καλα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα καλή επιτυχία στα ζευγαράκια!!  :Happy: 
Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα πάνε όλα άψογα και θα έχεις πολλά μωράκια.... τα ζευγαράκια σου είναι σούπερ!

----------


## xrisam

Mε το καλό Κωνσταντίνα!!! ::  ::  ::  :: 

Περιποιημένα και νοικοκυρεμένα τα μικρά σου. :Happy0065: 

Αντε θα περιμένουμε εξελίξεις απο τα πανέμορφα ζευγαράκια σου!!!

----------


## Destat

Καλή αρχή κοριτσάρα μου, έκανες πολύ καλά που άνοιξες θέμα να μας ενημερώνεις, να συμμεριζόμαστε κι εμείς τις ανησυχίες και τις χαρές σου! Περιμένουμε μεγάααλες εκπλήξεις φέτος κι ευχόμαστε να είναι ευχάριστες! Με το καλό τα μωρά!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο σου, Κωνσταντίνα! Πολύ ωραία τα έχεις τα ζευγαράκια! Περιποιημένα, με ανέσεις και δικαίωμα επιλογής!!! Καλή αναπαραγωγή περίοδο να έχουν τα πουλάκια σου !!!

----------


## greenalex1996

Captain, αυτες οι 60αρες ειναι κινεζικες? Ξες διαστασεις να μου πεις?  :Happy: 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Κωνσταντινα ολα στην εντελεια!! Μπραβο! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να απολαυσεις τα μικρα τους!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Captain, αυτες οι 60αρες ειναι κινεζικες? Ξες διαστασεις να μου πεις? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κινέζικες να πω την αλήθεια. Πάντως βγαίνει και η σχάρα και ο πάτος! Διαστάσεις 60χ34χ26

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μωρέ... τι κουκλιά είναι αυτά!!!

Με το καλό!

----------


## greenalex1996

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κινέζικες να πω την αλήθεια. Πάντως βγαίνει και η σχάρα και ο πάτος! Διαστάσεις 60χ34χ26


Α και μια ακομη ερωτηση αν μ επιτρεπεις, ολα φανταζουν υπεροχα, πως εγινε και δεν καταφερες επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγη πέρσι?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πέρσυ ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έμπαινε ζευγάρι, το οποίο δεν είχε ταιριάξει το αρσενικό με το θηλυκό. Να φανταστείς, όταν έφερα καινούργιο θηλυκό την παράτησε και πήγε στο καινούργιο. Τα ζευγάρια όπως έχουν φτιαχτεί τώρα, είναι καθαρά επιλογή των πουλιών το πως θέλουν να είναι, όχι μεταλλάξεων κλπ. Έτσι ταίριαξαν, έτσι τα άφησα. Πιστεύω πως σε όλα τα πουλιά, έτσι και στα ζεμπράκια αν δεν είναι ταιριαστό το ζευγάρι, δεν θα συνεργαστούν όπως πρέπει! Και αν δεν θέλουμε να βγάλουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη ή μορφολογία και απλά μας ενδιαφέρει η χαρά της αναπαραγωγής, καλύτερα να ακουλουθούμε την απόφαση τους!  ::  Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις κάποιες σκέψεις μου για πέρσυ αν σε ενδιαφέρει: Σκέψεις για τη φετινή αναπαραγωγική προσπάθεια

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα, έχουμε καμία πρόοδο;;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχουμε έχουμε!!! Θα σας τα πω αύριο με φωτογραφίες!!  :Sign0008:

----------


## lagreco69

Ετσι να γουσταρουμε !!! Zebra - κορναρισματα !!!!  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα για τις φωτογραφίες για να μην τα ενοχλήσω!!! Αλλά, θα σας πω τα νέα μας  :Party0024: 

Το πρώτο μας ζευγαράκι (με τη σειρά που τα παρουσίασα στο πρώτο ποστ), δεν διάλεγε φωλίτσα με τίποτα και έκανε 2 αυγουλάκια στον πάτο, σε άκυρες ημέρες. Τελικά ακολουθώντας τη συμβουλή ενός γνωστού μου που ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια του!, έβαλα άλλη φωλιά. Καναρινίσια εξωτερική κλεισμένη γύρω γύρω με χαρτόνι! Επιτέλους ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν για τα καλά να τη χτίζουν! 

Στο δεύτερο ζευγαράκι η Ελούν βιάστηκε και έκανε ένα αυγό μέσα στην ξύλινη χωρίς να την έχει στρώσει ο Μίλτος! Στην αρχή θα έβγαζα το υλικό και θα ρίσκαρα να τα αφήσω έτσι και όσα σκάσουν, αλλά έκανα μία απόπειρα και το άφησα μέσα για λίγο. Ο κύριος έστρωσε ωραιότατη φωλιά και το αυγό το ανέβαζε στην επιφάνεια για να μην το πλακώσει! Από τότε όμως δεν έχουν κάνει άλλο οπότε πιθανότατα ήταν δικό της άσπορο απλά για να τον κάνει να πάρει μπρος  ::  Πάντως κοιμούνται και τα δύο μέσα στη φωλίτσα και ακούω φλερτ, οπότε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο!!  :Love0034: 

Το τρίτο μας ζευγαράκι, που ήταν και το πρώτο που διέλεξε και έστρωσε φωλίτσα έχει εως σήμερα 4!! αυγουλάκια και από ότι καταλαβαίνω έχουν αρχίσει το κλώσσημα, πάντα κάποιος είναι μέσα και το βράδυ κοιμούνται μέσα μαζί! Ελπίζω πως είναι ένσπορα μιας και από αυτά έχω ακούσει τα φλερτ του αρσενικού και τους "χορούς"!

Άυριο και φωτογραφικό υλικό!

----------


## nikolaslo

Με λιγα λογια Κωνσταντινα στηνεις αυτι δεν ξερω αν ειναι ευγενικο αυτο  :trash: 
Καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, ε να μην στήσω λίγο αυτί να χαρώ με τη χαρά τους  :BumbleBee:

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ ωραία τα νέα !!! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## blackmailer

ωπααααα έχασα τα ωραία ρε συ...πολύ πολύ ωραία όλα!!! χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα για τα πουλάκια σου και ειδικά για το Μίλτο το λεβέντη μου που ήταν ένα απο τα πρώτα 3 πουλάκια που έβγαλα πριν 2 χρόνια το Μαίο!!! Το σίγουρο ήταν ότι θα έχτιζε φοβερή φωλιά μιας και ο μπαμπάς του είναι σπουδαίος σε αυτό!!! μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και για τα πουλάκια σου αλλά και για εσένα που ξέρω πόσο το θές και πόσο προσπαθείς για το καλύτερο (το οποίο και φαίνεται...). θα μπαίνω να βλέπω τα νέα σας!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Party0038:  *Πόσα αυγουλάκια βλέπουμεεεεεε;;; Πολλάααα!!!!*  :Sign0008:

----------


## blackmailer

οι μηχανές πήραν μπρος!!!! άντε και καλούς απογόνους!!! :Sign0008:

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Κωνσταντινα μας !

----------


## nikolaslo

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟΟ! !!!!!!
Πολλα αυγουλακια  τι ωραια.
Κωνσταντίνα απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση (δευτερη φωτο) :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λίγο κουτσουλημένη διαφήμιση δεν μετράει! Σοοοοοους  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## xrisam

Τέλεια!!!!! Τι καλά!!!!!! :Happy0030: 

Καλέ νομιζά ότι είχανε πιτσιλωτα αυγά...

----------


## lagreco69

Κοριτσαρα  καλη συνεχεια !!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## stefos

Αυγα δεξια , αυγα αριστερα , πωπωπω χαρες!! Αντε βλεπω να γεμιζεις νεοσσους και να νταντευεις μωρα φετος!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωωωωωωω τα ζουζούνια θα κάνουν μωράαακια !  :Love0020:  
Πάει λιώνω χάνομαι !!  ::  :Youpi: 

Μιλτάρα ομορφιά καλούς απογόνους αγορίνα με το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα αυτή τη φορά !!  :Love0001:  
Θα γίνει μπαμπάκας ο Κεφτεδάκος  :Love0033:   :: λιώνωωωω  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Άντε Μα το καλό...και ανυπομονούμε για φωτό.
Μην μας ξεχάσεις....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καιρό έχω να σας γράψω!! 

Τα ζευγαράκια μου ολοκλήρωσαν όλα τη γέννηση των αυγών και κλωσσούν ασταμάτητα! Σε 1-2 μέρες αν τα υπολογίζω καλά πρεπει να σκάσουν τα πρώτα αυγουλάκια! Φωτογραφίες δεν έβγαλα γιατί δεν αφήνουν καθόλου τη φωλίτσα! Κλωσσάνε με βάρδιες, αρσενικά-θηλυκά και το βράδυ μαζί μέσα!

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να ταίσουν τα μωράκια που θα βγουν!

----------


## Cristina

Βρε, τα μανάρια!! Έτσι μπράβο, να κάνουν σωστή δουλειά! Καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

με το καλο να ερθουνε η ψυχουλες και να μην προλαβαινεις να μαγειρευεις αυγοτροφουλες !!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Ανυπομονούμε, για φωτοοοοο.

----------


## blackmailer

όλα καλά θα πάνε...ειδικά ο Μίλτος που οι γονείς του πλέον μεγαλώνουν ακόμα και μωρά gouldian... (περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σε λίγο καιρό χεχε)

----------


## CaptainChoco

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Όσες φορές και αν δω το θαύμα της γέννησης, πάντα γουρλώνω τα μάτια! Ειδικά σήμερα που το πέτυχα με το τσόφλι ακόμα καπέλο! Το πρώτο μας μικρό βγήκε!!!! Θα περιμένω τώρα υπομονετικά και με αυγουλάκι βραστό πάντα διαθέσιμο να δω αν θα πάνε όλα καλά!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

::  :Anim 25:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Party0024:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Party0035:  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Happy0030:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άντε μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα !!  ::  
Με το καλό να εκκολαφθούν και τα επόμενα μωράκια  !  :Anim 25:

----------


## jk21

οεοοοοοο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι !!!! με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα !!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## thanos52

Με το καλο να ερθουν ολααα!! :Animal0019:  :Humming Bird A:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Destat

:: ολέεεεε το κορίτσι μας έχει κέφια! μαζί κι εμείς.....!!!

----------


## Cristina

Σούπερ είδηση!!! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γίναμε πολλοί!!!! Τρία τα μωράκια σήμερα, από το ίδιο ζευγάρι. Τα είδα τώρα το απόγευμα! Τα δύο μικρά που βγήκαν σήμερα κοιμόντουσαν το άλλο σήκωσε δυναμικά το κεφαλάκι μόλις έφυγε η μαμά του από πάνω του. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## nikolaslo

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Party0028:  ::  ::  :: 
Που ειναι οι φωτο ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχαχα, οι γονείς βγαίνουν πάντα από τη φωλιά εκεί που δεν το περιμένω και δεν έχω κινητό μαζί μου! Δεσμεύομαι αύριο θα βγάλω!!! Βέβαια ένας μπόγος από χνούδια φαίνεται  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  Μακάρι να ταίσουν αυτή τη φορά, το έχω μεγάλο άγχος αλλά προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι και πολύ!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Να το παιζεις αδιαφορη  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλα θα πάνε τέλεια Κωνσταντίνα μου μη σε αγχώνει !  :Happy0065: 
 Μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου , κλουβάκι  άνετο έχουν , καλό φαγητό τους παρέχεις και ωραίες φωλίτσες από εκεί και πέρα ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει - από μεριάς σου όλα τέλεια! 


υ.γ. : Σημαδιακή τελικά η εικόνα αυτή , χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

> υ.γ. : Σημαδιακή τελικά η εικόνα αυτή , χαχαχαχαχα



Βρες μία και με πέντε παρακαλώ!

----------


## jk21

Ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Βρες μία και με πέντε παρακαλώ!


το πέμπτο κλάρωσε  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

> το πέμπτο κλάρωσε


 Χαχαχαχααχχαχχα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

χαχαχαχαχα!!!  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: 

Κοριτσαρα μην αγχωνεσαι , οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει.

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραβο ρε Κωνσταντινα! Με το καλο να βγουν ολα!!! Ολα θα πανε καλα μην αγχωνεσαι!
Παντως πραγματικα πρεπει να ειναι υπεροχο θεαμα να τα βλεπεις να γεννιουνται! Θελουμε φωτογραφιες απ τα χνουδακια!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα μωράκια  των Ανζού- Μπουκιά διπλασίασαν το μέγεθος τους, είναι πολύ πολύ κινητικά και όταν σήκωσαν κεφαλάκι είδα προλοβό με φαγάκι! Επίσης έσκασε άλλο ένα μικράκι από το ζευγαράκι Μίλτος-Ελούν! 
Τήρησα την υπόσχεση μου και έβγαλα φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν ξέρω τι μπορείτε να διακρίνετε πέρα από μία σκουρόχρωμη μπάλα με χνούδια. Ούτε εγώ καλά καλά δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω πόσα είναι μέσα!

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν πειραζει μας αρκει που ειναι καλα τα μικρα θα τα δουμε καλυτερα μολις κλαρωσουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό και στο κλαρί τα μικρά!!!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

εδώ πλέον υπάρχει το θέμα της διαχείρισης / ελέγχου της φωλιάς , όπου η εσωτερική φωλιά τύπου καλαθάκι δεν πολύβολεύει...κι εγώ την χρησιμοποίησα μόνο μια φορά και μετά πλαστικές (για να πλένονται) εξωτερικές (για έλεγχο, δαχτυλίδωμα κτλ). να πάρεις δαχτυλιδάκια πλαστικά να τους βάλεις για να ξεχωρίζεις τα αδερφάκια!!! τώρα με τις χρονιές μπορείς να βάζεις στο άλλο ποδαράκι άλλο ένα που θα είναι το ίδιο χρώμα με τα μεταλλικά δαχτυλίδια κάθε έτους (πχ στο αριστερό πόδι πορτοκαλί για το 2016 και στο δεξί μπλέ τα παιδάκια της μπουκίτσας) όπως και να έχει με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα μικράκια...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι Νεκτάριε όντως δεν πολυβολεύει η ψάθινη αλλά γενικά ήθελα να το κάνω δύσκολο για μένα να κοιτάω τη φωλιά για να μην μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να τσεκάρω συχνά, αν αυτό βγάζει καθόλου νόημα  ::  Τηρώ αυστηρά το μία φορά την ημέρα έλεγχο, συνήθως απόγευμα έτσι ώστε αν έχει σκάσει καινούργιο μικρό σίγουρα να το δω. Ναι σκοπεύω να πάρω πλαστικά δαχτυλιδάκια για να τα ξεχωρίζω, τα οποία από όσο ξέρω δεν χρειάζεται να τοποθετηθούν όταν είναι μωράκια; Μπαίνουν και μετά; 

Η Μπουκίτσα με τον Ανζού κατάφεραν να βγάλουν πεντάδα! Ελπίζω να μην ζοριστούν με τα ταίσματα αν και όπως τα βλέπω τα μικρά είναι πολύ πολύ ζωηρά όλα τους, όλο κουνιούνται και φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η ανάπτυξη τους από μέρα σε μέρα! Μπαίνουν και οι δύο γονείς και ταίζουν για να τα προλαβαίνουν και από ότι παρατηρώ προτιμούν προς το παρόν το ασπράδι του αυγού, παρά τον κρόκο!  

Η Ελούν με τον Μιλτάκο είναι 2/3 μωράκια και το τρίτο αυγουλάκι το περιμένω να σκάσει αύριο! Το μικρό που βγήκε χθες ήταν επίσης ταισμένο! Και εκεί ταίζουν και οι δύο γονείς και τα ζεσταίνουν! 

Η Άρτεμις με τον Ερμή συνεχίζουν να κλωσσούν τα αυγουλάκια μιας και "καθυστέρησαν" να γεννήσουν σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα. Από όσο διακρίνω με το μάτι (ναι το κατάφερα και αυτό), τα αυγουλάκια ξεκινάνε και "γεμίζουν" οπότε σύντομα θα σκάσουν!

----------


## lagreco69

Κοριτσαρα υπεροχα νεα !!! 




> σκοπεύω να πάρω πλαστικά δαχτυλιδάκια για να τα ξεχωρίζω, τα οποία από όσο ξέρω δεν χρειάζεται να τοποθετηθούν όταν είναι μωράκια; Μπαίνουν και μετά;


Για μετα μονο σιλικονης η ανοιχτου τυπου. τα πλαστικα - μεταλλικα (κλειστου τυπου) μπαινουν μονο 2-3 ημερα που το ποδαρακι ειναι ακομα πολυ λεπτο.

----------


## greenalex1996

Μπραβο ρε συ, ενημερωνε με εξελιξεις!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τα μίνι κλάξον!!! Άντε καλοκλάρωτα!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλά νέα μπράβο!!! όντως το ασπράδι προτιμούν μιας και τα μικρα πάντα έχουν ανάγκη απο αθξημένη πρωτείνη για την ανάπτυξη τους αλλά και φυσικά απο ασβέστιο.
ναι τα πλαστικά δαχτυλιδάκια μπαίνουν ανα πάσα ώρα και στιγμή αφού είναι ανοιχτού τύπου και δεν πρέπει να περάσουν σε συγκεκριμένη ημέρα!! καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πέντε μωράκια η Μπουκίτσα με τον Ανζού και τρία μωράκια η Ελούν με τον Μίλτο! 

Σήμερα στις 8 το πρωί που βγήκα να βάλω αυγοτροφούλα, αυγουλάκι, σπόρους, νεράκι φρέσκο, ακούγονταν τα μωράκια της Μπουκιάς που είναι μεγαλύτερα να φωνάζουν για φαγάκι! Περιττό να σας πω ότι τρελάθηκα! Μετά ήρθε το αποκορύφωμα, όπου και τα δύο ζευγάρια τάιζαν μπροστά μου σαν να μην τρέχει κάστανο. Ο Μίλτος είχε ανέβει πάνω, ναι πάνω, στην Ελούν και τάιζαν από ένα μωράκι ο καθένας. Η Μπουκίτσα είχε αναλάβει την πρωινή βάρδια μέχρι να μπει και ο Ανζού να βοηθήσει να χορτάσουν τα πέντε πεινασμένα μωράκια.

Ε δεν αντιστάθηκα! Βιντεάκια! Στο δύο πρώτα βίντεο, αν ακούσετε προσεκτικά μπορείτε να ακούσετε και τα μωράκια!  :Happy0064:

----------


## CreCkotiels

:: 
Ωωω τα μωλάκια ταίζουν τα δικά τους μωλάκια !!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  
Να τα χαίρεσαι Κωνσταντίνα , να πάνε όλα τέλεια !  :Love0020:

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ μπραβο ρε συ!!!! Μπραβο σε σενα μπραβο και στους γονεις! Ολα πανε ρολοι!! Με το καλο να δεχτεις και τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραιες εικονες!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Cristina

:Happy0064: 

Το καναρινί θέλει και αυτό δημοσιότητα ! :wink:

----------


## Soulaki

Καλα θα στα ματιάσω, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση..... :wink:  :wink:  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Το καναρινί θέλει και αυτό δημοσιότητα !


Χαχαχαααα, ναι αυτός είναι ο Νεκτάριος το μικράκι που βρήκα στο μπαλκόνι μου!




> Καλα θα στα ματιάσω, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.....


Όχι όχι μη! Φτύστε μας  :Happy0064:

----------


## CaptainChoco

::  ::  :: Χαμός στο παραδεισένιο μπαλκόνι!!! Τα μικρά μας μεγαλώνουν και ακούγονται που ζητάνε φαγάκι και εγώ λιώνω όσο τα ακούω! Τα κοιτάω μια φορά την ημέρα αυστηρά απλά για να δω την ανάπτυξη τους. Οι γονείς ταιζουν βραστό αυγό ανακατεμένο με αυγοτροφή. Επίσης σήμερα υποδεχτήκαμε το πρώτο μωράκι της Άρτεμης και του Ερμή!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Πάντα τέτοια... :Love0001:

----------


## Ariadni

Αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα και να κανουν τοση φασαρια να μη σας αφηνουν σε ησυχια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλεεεε και του Ερμή με της Άρτεμις ξεκίνησαν ????  :Love0001: 
Καταπληκτικά νέα , μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα καλή συνέχεια !!!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Παραδεισένιο το μπαλκόνι φετος!!!!

----------


## Destat

αααχχ το παραδεισένιο σπίτι! Κωνανή εμείς στα βόρεια ζηλεύουμεεε πολύυυ! Να είσαι καλά να τα χαρείς τα νινάκια σου  :Love0001:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα μωράκια μας μεγαλώνουν και φαίνονται για πουλάκια!!!! Το τελευταίο ζευγαράκι έχει 4 νεογέννητα μικρούλια και ταίζουν και εκείνα μανιωδώς! Προς το παρόν όλα πηγαίνουν καλά!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Χαχαχαααα, ναι αυτός είναι ο Νεκτάριος το μικράκι που βρήκα στο μπαλκόνι μου!


ωωωω τι μέγιστη τιμή ...ευχαριστώ που έδωσες το όνομα μου στον τραγουδιστή!!! χαχαχαχα
Να σου ζήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα μικράκια

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Φαντάζομαι το τι θα γίνει με το που ξεμυτήσουν στο κλαρί τα μικρά!
Το σώσε!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο ανυπομονώ να δω τις μουρίτσες τους και τα χρωματάκια τους!!!

----------


## blackmailer

τα μαύρα μυτάκια τους είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι! Αυτές οι μαύρες μυτούλες!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  Όμως τα μωράκια της Άρτεμης με τον Ερμή έχουν ροζ/μπεζ μυτούλες μιας και είναι pied!!

----------


## Destat

Τα πάιντ υπέροχη μετάλλαξη, θέλουμε να τα δούμεεεεεε! Πτηνοπαιδότοπος γίνατε εε?? αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα ακούγεται το μπαλκόνι σου όταν αρχίσουν και φωνάζουν όλα μαζί, κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πήγαινε πιο κει ρε παιδί μου! Μου κρύβεις τη δημοσιότητα!! 
Σκάσαμε εδώ μέσα!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω αγαπες μου ομορφες ( :winky: ! Σα σκατζοχοιρακια μοιαζουν πιο πολυ βεβαια αλλα δεν εχει σημασια!! Ειναι γλυκουτσικα!! Κωνσταντινα με το καλο να τα θαυμασεις ολα να πετουριζουν!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ στριμωξίδι έπεσε!!!! Πολύ πλάκα!!! Αντε να δούμε τα μουτράκια τους όταν βγούνε απο την φωλίτσα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001: 

Μωράκια Ανζού- Κοτομπουκιά 10-9 (διδυμάκια εδώ)-8-7 ημερών! (αγνοήστε τον πύργο από κουτσουλιές παρακαλώ  ::  )
Έχουμε βγάλει βελονίτσες στα φτεράκια, στο λαιμό και στην ουρίτσα και έχουμε ανοίξει ματάκια! Ξεκινήσαμε να ακουγόμαστε σαν ζεμπροκόρνες όταν ζητάμε μαμ! 



Μωράκια Μίλτος- Ελούν 8-7-6 ημερών! 
Βγάλαμε και εδώ βελονίτσες στα φτερά και την ουρίτσα και φωνάζουμε δυνατά για φαγάκι! 




Μωράκια Ερμής- Άρτεμις 4 (διδυμάκια)- 3 (διδυμάκια) ημερών! 
Εδώ εντάξει είμαστε ακόμα σαν σκουλικάκια και απλά ακούγεται ένα χχχχχ όποτε ζητάμε τροφούλα! 



Στη μετάλλαξη pied που είναι τα τελευταία μικρά, θα παρατηρήσετε ότι το ραμφάκι τους είναι ροζ και όχι μαύρο όπως στις υπόλοιπες!

----------


## blackmailer

ω ρε φίλεεεε...όμορφα και οργανωμένα!!! ετοιμάσου για πολλές τροφές...!!! χεχε....είδες που σου είχα πει πέρυσι να μην απογοητεύεσαι ?? με την αγάπη σου και την φροντίδα που τους προσφέρεις όλα πάνε τέλεια!!! φτου φτου!!! (αν και δεν ματιάζω)

----------


## Destat

ααααααααα θα τρελαθούμε οικογενειακώς εδώ πέρα! σαν μικρά γλυκάκια είναι! πωπωωω μου φαίνεται θα πάρουμε ξανά ζεβράκια, τώρα καταλάβαμε πόσο μας λείψανε! χαχαχαχ με το καλό τα φαγανά να κλαρώσουν άντεεε άντε περιμένουμεε
κάθε μέρα μπαίνουμε να δούμε εξελίξεις!

----------


## Cristina

Αχ!!! Τα γλυκά μου!!! Φτου φτου!

----------


## jk21

Ευτυχισμενοι γονεις  , ζωηρα μωρακια , πανευτυχης γιαγια !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

*Τα μωράκια μας μεγαλώνουν και ακούγονται σαν ζεμπράκια!! Οι γονείς ταίζουν μανιωδώς και ορμούν κανονικά στην αυγοτροφή για να ταίσουν τον πεινασμένο λαό!!! 

Ανζού- Μπουκιά 15 ημερών το μεγαλύτερο μωράκι! Από όσο μπορώ να δω, είναι τέσσερα άσπρα και ένα γκρι μωράκι! Πως τα έβγαλαν τόσα άσπρα, θα μου μείνει η απορία!* *

*



*Μίλτος- Ελούν 13 ημερών το μεγαλύτερο μωράκι! Ένα γκρι, ένα λευκό και ένα κανελί που είναι ντροπαλό και δεν φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία*  :Love0001:  





*Ερμής- Άρτεμις 9 ημερών το μεγαλύτερο ζουζούνι! Εδώ είναι όλα παρδαλά με διαφορετικά σχέδια το καθένα! 

**


*

----------


## Cristina

Αχ...τζουτζούδες!!! Αχ...τα μαναράκια μου τα μικρούλικα!!!! Φτου, φτου μην τα ματιάσω!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

H φατσούλα στην τρίτη φωτό μου θυμίζει πολύ έναν πιγκουίνο χοντρούλη τρελιάρη από τους πιγκουίνους την παιδική ταινία!!!

Απίστευτα τα μικρούλια. Φαντάζομαι τη χαρά σου αλλά και την αγωνία σου να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο σου, βλέπω μεγαλώνει η οικογένεια, να σου ζήσουν ειναι πολύ γλυκά. :Love0001:

----------


## Destat

αααχ λιποθυμώωωωω! θα τα φάω ένα ένα τα μυτάκια τους!  :Bug Dance:   πολύ ωραία και φαγωμένα μωρά, μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους σας!!! Είμαι τρισευτυχισμένη είναι η αλήθεια, δεν τα χορταίνω! Πλησιάζουν οι μέρες να βγουν τα πρώτα στο κλαδί και με έχει φάει η ανυπομονησία!!!! Τα μπράβο τα αξίζουν πρώτα από όλα οι γονείς που τα μεγάλωσαν τόσο καλά!  :Love0001:

----------


## lagreco69

Τρελαινομαι !!!  :Love0034: 

Καλη συνεχεια !! κοριτσαρα.

----------


## blackmailer

άντε άντε με το καλό στο κλαρί σιγά σιγά ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι εκπληκτικάάάά!!! Έχω μείνει!!!  :Happy: 
Το άσπρο αναμένεται να γίνει ένα κουκλί!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη!!! Όσο περνούν οι μέρες ομορφαίνουν όλα τους! Τα πρώτα της Μπουκιάς ετοιμάζονται να βγουν από τη φωλίτσα και εκεί έχουμε 4 λευκά! Πολύ άσπρο φέτος!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο να κλαρωσουν να τα θαυμασουμε !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εχθές: 

 

και σήμερααααα!!! Δεν μας χωράει άλλο η φωλιά λέμε!!! Θέλουμε να δούμε τον έξω κόσμο!  Αργότερα κλάρωσε και άλλο ένα μωράκι αλλά μπαινοβγαίνουν στη φωλίτσα γιατί είναι ακόμα μικρούλια  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

 



Τα ζουζούνια της Ελούν με το Μίλτο, που σε λίγο κάνουν και αυτά την εμφάνιση τους! 



Και τέλος τα μικράκια της παρέας!! Ερμής- Άρτεμις

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφες φατσες!!!Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα στο κλαρι!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Βρε τι φάτσες είναι αυτές!!! :: 

Ψυχούλες μικρές!!! Αχ πως τα μην τα αγαπήσεις :Love0020:

----------


## jk21

Πανεμορφα !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φατσόνια είναι!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!!

Στην τελευταία φωτό, θέλω να δω το μεσαίο μικράκι πως θα είναι το ράμφος του... είναι αρκετά περίεργο...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βγήκα τώρα έξω και είχαν κλαρώσει όλα! Το τι γέλιο ρίχνω με τη μαμά μου που τα βλέπουμε να σκουντουφλάνε και να προσπαθούν να πετάξουν δεν λέγεται! Υπέροχο συναίσθημα!!! 

Ναι Ευθύμη στο τελευταίο μικρό, το γονίδιο του pied επεκτάθηκε και στο ραμφάκι  ::  Λογικά θα γίνει πορτοκαλί όπως και των υπολοίπων αλλά θα δείξει στην πορεία!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τι χνουδοτρελοφατσουλες ειναι αυτες !!!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι !!! κοριτσαρα. καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ ομορφα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες!!!! Όλα κλάρωσαν επίσημα και κοιμούνται έξω σαν μεγάλα παιδιά!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα !!! ε τωρα μεγαλωσανε , οι φωλιες ειναι για τα πιτσιρικια. 

Βλεπω εχεις θεμα και εσυ με την καθαριοτητα ε ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι δεν μπορώ, θέλω να είναι καθαρά! Εδώ είχαν αυγά ή μωρά λίγων ημερών και εγώ καθάριζα.... Άμα έχει τη τρέλα ο άνθρωπος!  ::  Και πάλι όμως δεν τα καθαρίζω όσο συχνά όσο πριν γιατί είναι τα μωρά. Βοηθάνε όμως αυτά τα κλουβιά γιατί έχουν συρώμενο πάτο και σχάρα. Οπότε απλά τα παίρνω πιο κει, τα καθαρίζω και τα επιστρέφω χωρίς να αγχώνονται!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cristina

Ποτέ περάσανε οι μέρες...πριν λίγο ήταν μπαλάκια χνουδωτά και τώρα είναι στο κλαρί! Φτου, φτου!!! Φατσουλες!!!

----------


## Destat

πωπωωω η πιό όμορφη καλημέρα που είχα εδώ και καιρό!!! πανέμορφα είναι τα φατσούλια σου και οι γονείς ένα κόρδωμααα άλλο πράγμα! 
είμαι πολύ περήφανη για τα πουλάκια και για σένα, και καθόλου υπερβολές γιατί καταφέρατε και βγάλατε ολόκληρο στόλο από υγιέστατες μικρές φατσούλες! πιό πολύ με συγκινεί το γεγονός οτι μαζί ξεκινήσαμε με 1-2 πουλάκια ,μετά συνέχισες με περισσότερα και διαχειρίστρια πια και τελικά έφτασες εκτροφέας! θα σκάσω!  :: 

να τα χαίρεσαι Κωνανή καιιι για να πω την αλήθεια σκέφτηκα να φασκιώσεις όλο το μπαλκόνι με σύρμα να τα βάλεις όλα να πετάνε εκεί μέσα! εγώ αυτό θα έκανα! χεχχεεχεχε  :Party0028:

----------


## xrisam

Οικογενεια Χωραφά!!!!

Τέλεια είναι!!! :Youpi:

----------


## mparoyfas

πω πω , έχω κενές κλούβες, ξέρεις , μπραβο Κωνσταντινα σε χαίρομαι !!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαρά μου και ευχαρίστηση μου να στις γεμίσω!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, κούκλα......υπέροχη οικογένεια......πραγματικά ζηλευτή  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Μπία

Έμεινα άφωνη!!!!!!τι όμορφα μωράκια,τι γλυκά ψυχουλίνια,έσταξε μέλι στην καρδιά μου!!!!!Να τα χαίρεσαι !!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παιδιά ειλικρινά με συγκινείτε πάρα πολύ με τις ευχές και τα υπέροχα λόγια σας!!

 Ξεκίνησα όλο αυτό το ταξίδι της αναπαραγωγής με μεγάλη ελπίδα αλλά και αμφιβολία, άπειρη εγώ άπειρα και τα πουλάκια, δεν ήξερα τι να περιμένω. Αλλά τελικά τα μικρά μου γελοιοποίησαν τελείως τους φόβους μου με τις ενέργειες τους. Όλα τα μπράβο τα αξίζουν εκείνα που μεγάλωσαν τόσα μικράκια! Εγώ το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να παρέχω τροφή, νερό, καθαριότητα και πολύ πολύ αγάπη!

 Αλήθεια δεν πίστευα ότι θα τις ζήσω αυτές τις στιγμές γιατί πως να πιστέψεις ότι θα ξετυλιχτεί όλο το θαύμα της ζωής μπροστά σου; Ότι θα έχεις την τιμή να δεις αυτές τις ψυχές να μεγαλώνουν και να τις βοηθήσεις έστω και λίγο; Απλά συνεχίζω να παρατηρώ άφωνη το μεγαλείο της φύσης και να ξυπνάω κάθε μέρα στις 8 να βάλω αυγουλάκια  ::   ::   ::  

Αθηνούλα, μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω έτσι μία μεγάλη κλούβα στο μπαλκόνι αλλά αν το πω στη μαμά, θα βάλει εμένα στην κλούβα να κορνάρω μαζί με τα ζεμπράκια!

----------


## mparoyfas

> Χαρά μου και ευχαρίστηση μου να στις γεμίσω!!!!


ωχι καλε λαθος με κατάλαβες   να σου δώσω τις κλουβες μιας και θα εχεις θεμα πληθυσμού σε λιγο καιρο ::  δε λεω οχι πάντως ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωη μπορει καποτε 

να με γεμίσεις πουλακια  .

----------


## blackmailer

ω ρε ομορφιές!!!! κατακόρυφη αύξηση του πληθυσμού των ζεμπρα λεει παρατηρήθηκε τον τελευταίο καιρό στην Αττική!!! χαχαχα με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!! ετοιμάσου σε λίγες μέρες για νέα αυγά σε όσες φωλιές δεν κοιμούνται μέσα οπότε καθάρισε και άλλαξε το υπόστρωμα για το 2ο γύρο, μην προλάβουν να κάνουν αυγά!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> ωχι καλε λαθος με κατάλαβες   να σου δώσω τις κλουβες μιας και θα εχεις θεμα πληθυσμού σε λιγο καιρο δε λεω οχι πάντως ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωη μπορει καποτε 
> 
> να με γεμίσεις πουλακια  .


 :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:   Αυτό είναι που λέμε έμεινα παγωτό....Σε ευχαριστώ απίστευτα πολύ!!! Είσαι υπέροχος Άνθρωπος Μάνο, δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που πρότεινες...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ξεπορτίζουμε όλοι σιγά σιγά!! 

Πριν 2 μέρες βγήκε το πρώτο Μιλτάκι αλλά μάλλον βιάστηκε λίγο γιατί το βράδυ δεν μπορούσε να μπει ξανά στη φωλιά οπότε το έβαλα εγώ πίσω στα αδερφάκια του.

 

Σήμερα λοιπόν αποφάσισε να μας ξανατιμήσει με την παρουσία του και αυτή τη φορά τα πάει πολύ καλύτερα!!! Της έβαλα μία πρόχειρη πατηθρούλα για να ανέβει πιο εύκολα  :Love0033: 

 

Την έξοδο τους ξεκίνησαν και τα μωράκια του Ερμή! 

 



Τέλος τα μεγάλα μωρά ξεκινούν να μιμούνται τους γονείς και προσπαθούν να τραφούν μόνα τους. Έχουν πάντα διαθέσιμο τσαμπί κεχρί και μείγμα αυγού/αυγοτροφής τα οποία είναι πιο μαλακές τροφές!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι κουκλια!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

αααχ τα μπουμπουκάκια μου τα γλυκά! τί θέλετε καλέ να μας αποτρελάνετε χειρότερα βραδιάτικα?? ήμασταν που ήμασταν κολλημένοι! 

τί ωραία χρωματάκια που βγήκαν, αδυναμίες έχουμε στα καφετοειδή και στα πάιντ με καφέ, μου αρέσει που έχεις ποικιλίες! 
τί άλλο να πω, πόσο πιό όμορφα και περιποιημένα να γίνουν, λάμπουν!  :Happy0045:

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, τα γλυκουλια μου...ειναι πανέμορφα.
Με το καλο, να τα ξεπεταξεις.... :Jumping0046:

----------


## blackmailer

υπέροχα όλα τους.,...πάντα να έχεις μια χαμηλή πατηθρούλα όταν περιμένεις μικρά να ξεπορτίσουν για να συνηθίζουν να κάθονται και για σκαλάκι για τις ψηλότερες...  :Party0035:

----------


## Georgiablue

Υπέροχα όλα! Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα! Μιας και μόλις είδα το ποστ να σου ευχηθώ και εγώ να σου ζήσουν τα μωράκια σου και του χρόνου να ξερεις θα σου ζητάω συμβουλές!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ήρθε νομίζω η ώρα να σας πούμε τα νέα μας! 

Τα μεγαλύτερα μωράκια 31 ημερών, τρώνε πλέον μόνα τους αυγό/ αυγοτροφή και κεχρί και έχει αρχίσει να ανοίγει το χρώμα στις μυτούλες!! Εδώ έχω βγάλει τη φωλίτσα μέχρι να μεγαλώσουν τα μωρά για να απογαλακτιστούν ήρεμα πριν τη 2η γέννα! 

  

Τα δεύτερα μωράκια 29 ημερών που επίσης βρίσκονται στο ίδιο στάδιο! Εδώ η μανούλα έχει κάνει και το πρώτο αυγουλάκι της νέας γέννας μιας και δεν πρόλαβα να της βγάλω τη φωλιά. 

 


Το τρίτο μωράκι τους είναι μέσα στη φωλίτσα στις φωτογραφίες γιατί έχει ένα θεματάκι με τα φτερά του και δεν πετάει καλά. Φαίνεται να βελτιώνεται όμως γιατί σήμερα έκανε βόλτες έξω με τα αδέρφια του! 



Και τα τελευταία μωράκια 25 ημερών που ξεκίνησαν να δοκιμάζουν τις τροφούλες και η μαμά τους έκανε επίσης νέα γέννα με 3 αυγουλάκια προς το παρόν!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφες φατσουλες !!!! δεν χορταινω να τα βλεπω. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!! κοριτσαρα.

----------


## jk21

Παραδεισια !!!!! με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης !

----------


## Cristina

Βρε, τα μουτράκια!!!! Καλή συνέχεια με τις κορνουλες!!

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα!!!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλέ Κωνάνη πως μεγάλωσαν αυτά έτσι ;  :: 
Μπράβο στους γονείς τους και σε εσένα που τους παρέχεις φαγητάκι και ένα καλό κλουβάκι !  :Big Grin: 
Με το καλό και στα νέα σπίτια τα μωρούλια !  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα μωρούλια μεγάλωσαν πλέον και τρώνε μόνα τους, επομένως μπήκαν σε μία 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα όλα μαζί για να αφήσουν και ήσυχους τους γονείς να κλωσσήσουν τα αυγουλάκια τους! 

Η Μπουκιά με τον Ανζού ξεκίνησαν σήμερα να στρώνουν ξανά τη φωλίτσα, ενώ η Άρτεμις με τον Ερμή έχουν 6 ένσπορα αυγά και η Ελούν με το Μίλτο 4 επίσης ένσπορα αυγουλάκια. 

Σας λέω τα καλά για να σας πω και το δυσάρεστο. Σήμερα βρήκα νεκρό το ένα από τα μωράκια της Ελούν, αυτό που είχε πρόβλημα στα φτερά του. Η λύπη μου είναι πολύ μεγάλη καθώς για μένα το κάθε πουλάκι που περνά από τα χέρια μου είναι ξεχωριστό και λαμβάνει τη δική του μόνιμη θέση στη καρδιά μου. Θα μου λείψει πάρα πολύ το Τάκο μου (δεν ξέραμε φύλο ακόμα) και θα το αγαπάω και θα το σκέφτομαι πάντοτε. Ελπίζω τώρα να πετά πολύ πολύ ψηλά έστω και μακριά μου...

----------


## Destat

Αχ Κωνανούλα μου όλα τα πουλάκια σου βγήκαν ένα κι ένα! χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω και να ξεζουμίζω τις φωτογραφίες με τις ώρες, έχω τρελαθεί! βλέπω μια το δικό μου και μια τα δικά σου!!  :Love0001: 

όσο για το μικρούλι κρίμα που έγινε έτσι, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ το  λόγο που ''έφυγε'' εκτός κι αν το πρόβλημα με τα φτεράκια του δεν ήταν το μοναδικό..αλλά στα τόσα που έβγαλες υγιέστατα, καμιά φορά τυχαίνουν αυτά τα δυσάρεστα.. 

πάντος είναι πολύ καλό νέο που τα καινούρια αυγουλάκια είναι ένσπορα! θα έχεις κι άλλες χαρούμενες φωνούλες να φροντίσεις και ίσως να μετριάσουν την απώλεια του μικρού!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικά νέα Κωνσταντίνα μπράβο και χαίρομαι πααρα πολύ για όλα τα ζευγαράκια σου εξίσου !  :Love0001: 
Με το καλό να έρθουν τα υπόλοιπα μικρά και να είναι εξίσου και ακόμα πιο όμορφα από τα πρωτότοκα αδέρφια τους !  ::  :Love0001:  ::  

Για το Τακο ειλικρινά Λυπάμαι αλλά δυστυχώς όλα μέσα είναι   :Sad0064:

----------


## Cristina

Κωνσταντίνα, εμείς τα είπαμε...κάπου υπάρχει έναν άλλο κόσμο χωρίς πόνο, χωρίς αρρώστιες! Εκεί θα έχει πάει ο Τακο!  Την καλή σου καρδιά την περιμένουν σε λίγο άλλες χαρες,και άλλες ψυχούλες να πάρουν ένα ακόμη κομμάτι στην καρδιά. Οι καινούριες κορνουλες θα σου απαλύνουν την  απώλεια του Τακο....

----------


## blackmailer

Δυστυχώς Κων/να είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα και αυτά!!! σκέψου όμως ότι με την φροντίδα σου και την αγάπη σου βγήκαν σώστα και δυνατά τόσα άλλα πουλάκια ενώ τα ζευγάρια ετοιμάζονται ξανά για νέους γύρους!!! δεν είναι λίγο αυτό και να το σκέφτεσαι έτσι...καλη συνέχεια, χαίρομαι πολύ για τα πουλάκια σου και ειδικά για το Μιλτάκο που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία για εμένα μιας και όταν δίνω πουλάκια θέλω να πηγαίνουν σε καλά χέρια!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Κωνσταντινα ! Κριμα για το πουλακι ... συμβαινουν αυτα ... δυστυχως

----------


## xrisam

Kρίμα το μικρούλη μωρε. :sad:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και πάντα τα δυσάρεστα δίνουν τη θέση τους στα ευχάριστα. Η ζεμπροοικογένεια μετράει +3 μέλη από την Άρτεμη και τον Ερμή! Τα δύο γεννήθηκαν εχθές και το ένα μωράκι σήμερα! Είχα και μία λαχτάρα γιατί είχε ένα κενό η κατασκευή του Ερμή στη φωλιά και έπεσε 2 φορές ένα μωράκι στον πάτο. Ευτυχώς έζησε και τώρα έβαλα λίγο έξτρα υλικό για να μην ξανασυμβεί!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα μου ! καλη συνεχεια !!!  να τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οι γονεις τους !

----------


## Cristina

Τα καλά νέα δεν άργησαν!! Μπράβο, Κωνσταντίνα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι! Καλοκλαρωτα!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο μπραβο να σου ζησουν και αυτα τα μικρουλια

----------


## Soulaki

Λυπάμαι, για τον Τακο, τωρα το διαβαςα....πολύ κρίμα...εχω και εγω ´´χασεί´ ζωάκια, κατα καιρούς, και ο πόνος μου δεν λέγετε.....ζουν όμως μεσα στην καρδιά μου, και ξέρεις κατι? σκέφτομαι ότι ειναι ελεύθερα και ευτυχισμένα εκει που πήγαν, και ίσως να με βλέπουν κιόλας.........όμως είδες? τελικά ανταμειφθηκαν για μια ακόμα φορά οι κόποι σου, και έχεις νέα μωράκια να φροντίσεις.
Χαιρομαι για εσένα, εύχομαι καλη συνέχεια.....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με τους μεγάλους της παρέας!!! 

Τα δύο μικρά της Ελούν είναι σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί και ξέχασα να τα βγάλω! Από αύριο θα μπουν με τα υπόλοιπα και θα τα βγάλω όλα μαζί!!! 

Τα μεγάλα μωρά λοιπόν, σχεδόν με πορτοκαλί μυτούλες πλέον, άρχισαν να δείχνουν τα ενήλικα χρώματα τους και μετράμε 2 αγοράκια, 1 που ελπίζω πως είναι αγοράκι και 7 σίγουρα κορίτσια! Πολλές γυναίκες φέτος!! Σήμερα που επιτέλους έφτιαξε λίγο ο καιρός και δεν φυσούσε τόσο, τους έβαλα μπανιέρα για πρώτη φορά και πέθανα στο γέλιο! Θα τους ξαναβάλω και θα βγάλω βίντεο!! 

 


Και προχωράμε στους νεοφερμένους της παρέας!! 

Μίλτος και Ελούν +3 εντομάκια 4 ημερών 



Ερμής και Άρτεμις + 3 εντομάκια 6 ημερών

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω πολλαπλασιαζονται με ταχυτητα φωτος!! Να ναι καλα να μην εχεις που να τις βαλεις τις ομορφες τριχομπαλιτσες!

----------


## amastro

Κουκλιά όλα τους.
Μας φαλτσάρισε η πατήθρα. Για τα μπάζα ο μάστορας. :Thumbdown:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι μας έκανε η πατήθρα μάστορα;; Δεν κατανοώ τους όρους!

----------


## amastro

Δεν κάθεται ίσια θέλω να πω.

----------


## nikolaslo

Θα παει το κορναρισμα συννεφο!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν φταίει η πατήθρα! Τα βουβαλάκια που κάθονται πάνω φταίνε!!

----------


## Destat

αααααααααα συνεχίζεται το παραμύθιιιιι καλέ καλέε τίν'τούτα? έρχομαι σας λέω έρχομαι, κρατήστε με!
τα μικρά γλυκάκια κάθονται ήσηχα κι ωραία, μέχρι που ο κακός ο λύκος έρχεται και τα κλέβει!

μέγιστος πειρασμός έχουν γίνει Κωνσταντίνααα! Σύεται η γης στον βορρά!

----------


## Cristina

Χαχαχα!!!! Κιλότα, κιλότα...σώβρακο! 
Πολύ μουρμούρα στα αφτιά των αρσενικών!!!! Θα νοιώθουν σαν πασάδες με τόσα κορίτσια!!! 
Καλή συνέχεια με τα μωρουλια!!! Αυτή την φορά να βγούνε πιο πολλά αγοράκια!

----------


## jk21

Γλυκομπαλιτσες !!!!

----------


## xrisam

Το κοινό απαιτεί να ακούσει κόρνες παρακαλω!!! :Anim 18:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Στειλε μου μια δωδεκάδα! Χαχαχα...θα πήξεις στα τιτιβίσματα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίναι βρεφονηπιακός σταθμός το σπίτι σου!!!  :Happy: 
Άντε με το καλό να μεγαλώνουν και αυτά να τα χωρίσεις, τα αρσενικά με τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκά με τα θηλυκά γιατί αλλιώς βλέπω να γίνεται πανικός!!! Πιστεύω πως επειδή είναι αδέλφια θα τα πάνε καλά μεταξύ τους ακόμη και αν έχουν το ίδιο φύλο!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ποστ αυτό είναι αφιερωμένο στα μεγάλα μωρά μας που σπέρνουν πανικοοοοο!!! Παίρνουμε τα ενήλικα χρώματα μας και περνάμε πτερόροια οπότε είμαστε και λίγο ξεμαλλιασμένα! Τελικός "απολογισμός" 3 αγοράκια και 7!! κοριτσάκια!! 

 Το επόμενο ποστ θα είναι για τα καινούργια μωράκια που ούτε και κατάλαβα πότε πρόλαβαν να μεγαλώσουν!











και βιντεάκι που καταβροχθίζουν το κεχρί!

----------


## Destat

ααααχαααχ ααχ θα τρελαθώ όλα μαζί τα ζουμπουρλούδικα! βρεεεε τί όμορφες φάτσες και φαγανές που βγήκαν! αυτά τα αχνά μπιτ μπιτ ,πρέπει να ήταν από τα ήσυχά τους ε? επειδή ήταν μπουκωμένα φαντάζομαι...  :: 

πολύ χρωματιστά και χαρούμενα μου φαίνονται! σωστός ζεμπροπαράδεισος!

----------


## xrisam

Κόρνα family!!

Αλλά και το καναρινάκι που ακουγεται γίνει ρεσιτάλ!! :Innocent0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά για τα όμορφα λόγια σας!!! 

Ναι Αθηνούλα αυτά είναι τα σιγάνα τους....τα δυνατά τους ακούγονται από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, δύο ορόφους κάτω! 

Το καναρινάκι είναι ο Νεκτάριος και κάνει κόντρες με τον Τίτη που καταλήγει σε μία υπέροχη μελωδία!! 

Στα νέα μας τώρα! Τα καινούργια μωράκια μεγάλωσαν πάρα πολύ γρήγορα! Ούτε που κατάλαβα πως πέρασαν οι μέρες! 

Ξεκινάμε με τους μεγάλους της παρέας!! 

Άρτεμις- Ερμής 23 ημερών! Έχουν ξεμυτίσει από τη φωλίτσα πλέον και πετούν! 




Μίλτος- Ελούν 21 ημερών και όλο και βγάζουμε κεφαλάκι από την έξοδο να δούμε τον κόσμο!! 




Και οι μικροί της παρέας, Κοτομπουκιά- Ανζού, 6 ημερών μπεμπάκια!

----------


## jk21

προσπαθω να δω , ενα εχουμε ποτε ξανα παρουσιαση με τοσες παραδεισοφατσουλες μαζεμενες ..... δε νομιζω ! 

να τα χαιρεσαι φιλεναδα !!! πανεμορφα ολα τους !!!!

----------


## Destat

Αχ αυτά είναι ακόμα πιό όμορφα απ'τα προηγούμενα! έχετε βαλθεί οικογενειακώς να μας τρελάνετε  :Happy0030:   λες και είναι πασπαλισμένα με άχνη και κανέλα! μιαααμ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω ομορφιές!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνα και αυτές οι φάτσες!!!

----------


## xrisam

Ζουζουνόφατσες!!!  :Love0033: 

Με τόσα μπιτ μπιτ θα νομίζεις ότι είσαι σε φανάρι!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πόσα μετράς συνολικά; χαμός θα γίνεται από φωνούλες ε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Βρε, την ζεμπρο- φαμίλια!!! Τρώνε και μιλάνε!
Να τα χαίρεσαι, Κωνσταντίνα!

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωπ ωπ νέα φουρνιά; Ρε παιδιά τι ρυθμοί είναι αυτοί;! Υπέροχα είναι Κωνσταντινα να τα χαίρεσαι τα απίστευτα όμορφα ζουζουνακια !!!  :Love0063:

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα, πανέμορφα τα μωράκια σου...να ειναι γερά και τυχερά σου εύχομαι....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως θα διαβάσατε από το άλλο θέμα που άνοιξα, είχαμε ένα δραπέτη από τα μικράκια. Την ίδια μέρα όμως είχα άλλη μία απώλεια από τα μωρά της Ελούν, το άσπρο μικράκι μας άφησε. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε εκείνη η μέρα δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη αλλά δεν θέλω να σταθώ στα δυσάρεστα. 

Τα υπόλοιπα μωράκια μεγαλώνουν μια χαρά, θα ανεβάσω σύντομα φωτογραφίες. 

Δείτε όμως τα μεγάλα τους αδέρφια που έχουν γίνει κουκλάκια και τρώνε γλυστρίδα!! 




Πιθανόν να παρατηρήσετε κάποια πουπουλάκια να λείπουν, όταν είναι πολλά ζεμπράκια μαζί συχνά για παιχνίδι και για κανένα ιδιαίτερο λόγο, μπορεί να τραβήξουν κάποιο πούπουλο. Προσπαθώ να τα κρατάω απασχολημένα με μπανάκια και λαχανικά για να μην έχουμε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές!

----------


## Soulaki

Ομορφα, φροντισμένα πουλακια, μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα, να τα χαίρεσαι ολα ......

----------


## Destat

καλά εε! τί μαμά είσαι εσύ, χταπόδι! όλοι να τρώνε, να μπανιαρίζονται, να μιλάνε χαλαρά τα απογεύματα, να ξυπνάνε με χαμόγελα,να παίζουν ξέγνοιαστα, να πεταρίζουν χαρούμενα κι εσύ πέρα δώθε στους 40 βαθμούς να τους τακτοποιείς όλους! Και ψυχολόγος τους να μην τσιμπάνε πούπουλα! 

αααχ Φιλλιπινέζες καταντήσαμε τελικά! σε λίγο με μαγιό ,καπέλα - ανεμιστήρες και ψεκαστήρια αυτόματα στο ταβάνι με νερό ,θα φτιάξεις να περνάει η ώρα  η δύσκολη! χαχαχαχα πόσο θέλω να το δω από κοντά! Μπράβο Κωνανή μου, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!    :Love0030: 

αυτά τα χαμένα πάλι έχουν γίνει εκθεσιακά! τί μέγεθος και τί χρώματα! πόσο πιό όμορφα πιά, πόσο???

----------


## Soulaki

Όντως, και εγω αυτο σκεφτομουνα, ειναι πολλά τα πουλακια, και ολα όμως τόσο πολυ προσεγμένα....θέλει πολυ μεράκι, και αγάπη, για να τους αφιερώνεις.....αρκετό από τον χρόνο σου, να μην τους λείπει τίποτα..... :Happy0065:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!! Έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα και ήρθε η ώρα νομίζω να σας ενημερώσω για τα τελικά αποτελέσματα! 

Όλα τα μωράκια της πρώτης γέννας είναι υγιέστατα και κάποια έχουν ήδη πάει στα νέα τους σπίτια! Η δεύτερη προσπάθεια των ζευγαριών δεν πήγε τόσο καλά δυστυχώς, καθώς η ξαφνική ζέστη που είχε πιάσει εκείνες τις ημέρες σε συνδυασμό με ασθένεια και μία απόδραση, άφησαν μόνο δύο υγιή πουλάκια από το ζευγάρι του Ερμή και της Άρτεμις. 

Θα σταθώ όμως στα θετικά αυτής της αναπαραγωγής! Όλα τα πουλάκια μου με έκαναν περήφανη γιατί μου έδειξαν πως όταν οι καιρικές συνθήκες είναι καλές και εκείνα ξεκούραστα, μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τα ένστικτα τους και να τα καταφέρουν υπέροχα! Επίσης, όλα τα πουλάκια τόσο οι γονείς όσο και τα μικρά είναι υγιή κα ολοκληρώνουν την πτερόροια τους!  :Happy:  Μένουν ακόμα κάποια μωράκια να δωθούν για να μειωθεί αρκετά ο αριθμός που θα έχω εγώ, μιας και παρόλο που είναι σε κλούβα 1,20 υπάρχουν μαδήματα σε συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια.

Αρκετά όμως με τα λόγια, σας ζάλισα αλλά είχα πολλά να πω! Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις διακοπές μας για να κλείσει όμορφα το θέμα μας και θα μαθαίνετε τα υπόλοιπα νέα των παραδεισένιων από εδώ Τα zebra finches μου!!

----------


## blackmailer

πω πω χρώματα και ποικιλία!!! ωραία ζευγάρια και ωραίοι απόγονοι φυσικά!!! μια συμβουλή που σε εμένα είχε δουλέψει αρκετά  όταν είχα τα πολλά μικρά. Πάντα αρσενικά ξεχωριστά απο τα θηλυκά!!!! θα δεις και θα στρώσουν αμέσως οι ουρές!!!  :winky:

----------


## nikolaslo

Ομορφιεεεεεςς πολυ ομορφη οικογενεια...το τελευταιο βγηκε ντιβα ε?

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν ειναι ολα πανέμορφα, μια λέξη που ελάχιστα περιγράφει αυτο που βλέπω.....Μπραβο σου, και πάλι......
Η τελευταία πολυ μις πόζα βγήκε, και τρελαίνομαι.......ολα ομως έχουν υπέροχα χρώματα.......ειναι να χαζεύει κανείς με τις ώρες....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο τελευταίος είναι ο Jon Snow (γκουχ γκουχ γκουχ) και έκανε ηλιοθεραπεία ο γλυκούλης!! Πάντα όταν κάνουν ηλιοθεραπεία νομίζεις ότι κάτι παθαίνουν όπως χύνονται πάνω στο κλαδί, αλλά έχει πολύ πλάκα  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα είναι το ένα πιο όμορφο από το άλλο!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!
Αυτό που κάνει ο Jon Snow, το κάνει και ο Μόρτης όταν είναι στον ήλιο. Εγώ βέβαια τρομάζω και τρέχοντας σαν παλαβό μετακινώ το κλουβί σε μέρος με σκιά.  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, σε καταλαβαίνω Ευθύμη! Σαν κίνηση είναι λίγο τρομακτική, σε πιάνει λίγο η καρδιά σου! Δεν είναι να τα αφήνεις πολύ ώρα να το κάνουν  ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ωρε Κωσταντινα γλυκες ολα πανεμορφα.

----------


## billakos

Πολύ όμορφα να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μα τι φουσκομπαλάκι είναι το τελευταίο;;;; υπέροχα τα μικρά!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

Ααχα ο Τζονάκος χύθηκε εντελώς στην πατήθρα, σαν χλαπάτσα έγινε!  ::   Γλύκες είναι όλα τους καλέεεε και τα χρώματα απογειώθηκαν! Τώρα είναι που μας κάνεις καψώνια Κωνανήηη, θα ακούμε ζεμπράκια στον ύπνο μας στο τέλος! 

φτου σας! να είναι πάντα καλά και υγιέστατα, περιμένω να δω πώς θα διαλέξεις ανάμεσα σε τόσα μοντέλα! άντε να σε δω!

----------


## Georgiablue

Χαχαχαχα Κωνσταντινα πεθανα με το όνομα.! Τουλάχιστον αυτός ο τζον ξέρει τίποτα ;  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπααα Γεωργία μου, είναι μικρός ακόμα και αυτός! Πάει η μελλοντική του νύφη δίπλα και του λέει "You know nothing Jon Snow! "  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------

